# looking for lease in ga



## Old Winchesters (Jan 21, 2017)

Moving back to Ga - Valdosta area- Looking for lease in south or central ga - Just me, not my kids, my wife  or dog... just me.


----------



## neckshotBob (Feb 21, 2017)

Our club is looking for a member and we could be a match for you.
We're in Twiggs County, GA about 2 hours from Valdosta. Check out our GON classified ad - http://www.gon.com/classifieds/hunting-clubs/700-acre-club-in-twiggs-county-ga-has-a-club-opening


----------

